# Dossier avec gros point d'interrogation quand j'allume mon macbook!!!



## ykhalif22 (15 Février 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je sollicite votre aide car je sui svraiment désespéré, je ne sais plus quoi faire!!!
Que je vous explique:
J'étais sur firefox en train de regarder une vidéo youtube sur le site le journal du mac. Et la d'un coup l'image se fige. Je fais pomme+option+esc rien a faire ça ne veut pas fermer firefox. Donc j'applique le système D c'est a dire que j'appuie sur le bouton reboot pour redémarrer mon macbook.
Et la à ma grande surprise j'entend un son bizarre. J'attend, j'attend la pomme n'apparait toujours pas sur mon ecran qui reste blanc. J'attend encore et la je vois apparaitre un dossier avec un point d'interrogation!!!! La je me dis que c'est mal... Je me suis dis que c'était peut etre un problème dû au disque dur. Je reessaye, meme chose. Au bout d'une heure je me resigne a reinstaller Mac OSX (tant pis snif). Je met le CD dans le mange disque, j'attend et la je revois la pomme apparaitre donc le CD d'installation se met en route je fais les étapes et la au moment ou je dois selectionner l'emplacement pour installer l'OS rien n'apparait. J'attend encore et toujours rien. Je commence à me poser des question. Je recommence depuis le début. toujours la même chose. ET je me dis laisse tomber retire le CD ça sert a rien tu essaieras demain. Et la le CD ne veut plus sortir. Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Est ce que ça veut dire que mon DD est mort? Est ce que la garantie couvre en cas de DD mort? Avez vous deja rencontrer ce probleme auparavant? Je suis au bord du gouffre!!! Non seulement d'avoir perdu tous mes documents mais aussi parce que le système ne fonctionne plus snif. Je ne sais pas si la garantie couvre ce type de dommage.
Help me pleaaaaaaaaaase!!!!!


----------



## vincentmty (15 Février 2007)

Le son c'est quoi exactement ? Comme le son qu'on entend dans un a&#233;roport ou une gare ?
Si c'est &#231;a, c'est grave, c'est la carte m&#232;re. Ca c'est couvert par la garantie.

Sans le son, je te dirais que c'est pas grave. Le dossier avec le point d'interrogation, c'est le mac qui ne trouve pas de dossier syst&#232;me, donc ton disque doit avoir des probl&#232;mes. 
Essaie la chose suivante : 
Red&#233;marre sur le CD en gardant la touche C enfonc&#233;e. Avant de r&#233;installer tout, cherche dans les menus (Pomme ou Fichier je sais plus exactement) l'Utilitaire de disque. Lance-le (&#231;a prend quelques secondes : fais une r&#233;paration de ton disque.
Une fois la r&#233;paration finie, quitte l'Utilitaire de disque et commence l'installation du syst&#232;me.
Si &#231;a ne marche toujours pas, procure-toi le CD de TechTool Pro (version 4.5.1 ou alors DiskWarrior sur CD).
Ne d&#233;sesp&#232;re pas, ce genre de probl&#232;me arrive, pas souvent heureusement. Pour &#233;jecter le CD il existe une manip, je ne me souviens plus de laquelle. Ton DD n'est pas mort


----------



## flotow (15 Février 2007)

si le DCD d'install ne voit pas le HDD, c'est qu'il est HS, ou alors, qu'il a un gros soucis


----------



## Gregware73 (25 Février 2007)

Salut,

J'ai le même cas(même machine), et mon utilitaire disque(du dvd de demarrage) ne voit pas mon disque dur, j'ai essayé les reset et de choisir le disque de demarrage mais ..il n'y en a pas...c'est grave docteur?

Et forcement le SAV est fermé le dimanche. Bon si quelqu'un a une solution miracle ce serait génial.


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2007)

passage en SAV pour changer le disque dur


----------



## laf (25 Février 2007)

J'ai eu à l'époque avec mon i-book, ce joli dossier avec un point d'interogation. Comme j'étais chez IC à ce moment là, le verdict a été rapide : DD mort, à changer. Vois si c' est la même chose mais bon, c'est une piste.
L'avantage c'est que contrairement à l'i-book, sur un MB, le DD se change en 10'.


----------



## flotow (25 Février 2007)

j'ai un MacBook pour lequel le HDD a laché, et j'ai pas eu de logo et pourtant, c'est bien le HDD qui est mort :mouais: :affraid:


----------



## gnouchy (18 Septembre 2007)

Moi aussi même problème.
j'en suis à mon troisième portable mac en 3 ans. Le premier n'était plus sous garantie quand il est mort, le second non plus. Pour le troisième j'avais pris du rab, mais il est mort avant. 

Mais qu'est-ce que je leur ai fait à tous ces disques durs, pour qu'ils me pètent dans les doigts comme ça ???

Bon, là, j'en ai marre. le SAV vient chercher bidule et va lui changer son HDD. Et moi, à coté, je pète le compte épargne pour acheter un mac pro.

N'empeche, est-ce normal, est-ce qu'on peut faire quelque chose ? Est-ce qu'on peut faire des réclamations à Apple et si oui, comment ?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## flotow (18 Septembre 2007)

sur un macbook, te prend pas la tete hors garantie, prend un HDD et rack le


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Décembre 2008)

moi j'ai le même soucis, mais impossible de démarrer sur le CD... j'appuie sur C, mais rien ne se lance... j'ai aussi essayé d'appuyer sur la touche otpion, mais rien...

une idée ?

mais bon je n'ai pas trop d'espoir, lorsque je démarre, juste avant le boing, j'ai mon disque dur qui fait un bruit "grat" 3 fois de suite...


----------



## iPablo (20 Décembre 2008)

C'est quel type de MacBook?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Décembre 2008)

c'est bon le dvd s'est lancé, mais comme pas de trace de mon disque dur dans Utilitaire de disque...

c'est le tout premier modèle de macbook, octobre 2006.

c'est facile à changer le disque dur du macbook ? très facile ?


----------



## iPablo (20 Décembre 2008)

Très facile mais l'ennui c'est que je crois que les tournevis indiqué dans le manuel pour retirer les vis ne sont pas les bons...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Décembre 2008)

ça marche, merci, je ne pense pas que ça sera un problème...

je viens de vérifier Time Machine a bien fait son travail, c'est rassurant !!!!!!


----------



## Frodon (21 Décembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> ça marche, merci, je ne pense pas que ça sera un problème...
> 
> je viens de vérifier Time Machine a bien fait son travail, c'est rassurant !!!!!!



Euh si c'est sur ton MacBook Pro late 2008 que tu as le soucis, je te recommande vivement de passer par le SAV plutôt que de le changer toi même.

En effet, ton Macbook étant sous garantie, ca ne te coutera RIEN si tu passes par le SAV? alors que ca te coutera le prix d'un nouveau DD si tu le fait toi même.
Et si ton DD est un disque que tu as changé toi même déjà, fais alors jouer la garantie du DD lui même en allant voir le revendeur qui te l'a vendu.


----------



## iPablo (21 Décembre 2008)

Oui mais pourquoi tu parle son MacBook pro vu qu'il m'a dit que c'était le premier modèle du MacBook un peu plus haut, dnc il n'est plus sous garantie


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Décembre 2008)

en fait, c'est le Macbook de mon père... ce n'est pas le miens ! ouf ! finalement cette histoire va permettre à mon père de changer son 60 Go, il en avait vraiment raz le bol... surtout que le 250 Go n'est vraiment plus cher.


----------

